# Frederic II of Prussia



## Aramis

Very important historical character, king of Prussia, bla-bla-bla. He was also flute player and composer. I guess everyone knows Hohenfriedberg Marsch. What about other works? I heard that he wrote symphonies, chamber music and flute concertos and they are still performed and recorded.


----------



## toucan

He composed the theme developed by John Sebastian Bach in *The Musical Offering*.

With Bach developing your musical ideas, with Voltaire correcting your grammar, and with Machiavelli inspiring your strategy, how can you not be a great statesman?


----------

